# my son wants a lowrider bike



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

like the topic says my boy wants a bike its got to be a real nice one im willing toi give up a bagged mitz its a 92 runs tagged and baggs work 7 switches one compressor caddy stocks im serious trading a truck for a lowrider bike or 2 bikes or one bike ans some cas pics are up in vehicles for sale show me what u got :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what you looking for? a radical?


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

somthing done post up wht u guys got and he will pick what he likes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491729

This ones for sale.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

pics of the truck??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 6 2009, 12:24 AM~14690846
> *pics of the truck??
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if i liked mini trucks id build u a coupple of bikes my self...


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

forsale


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hit me up for a trade bro I might be interested in a full bad ass bike build. Can't do a crazy radical, that's more like if I wanted to trade for a plush luxory car but if you want a semi or a full custom built from the frame up we might be able to work a deal that's worth it for both of us because i know you want something that's worth a couple Gs right?

At TNT we _build _dreams, we dont _day_dream.


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2009, 09:05 AM~14692441
> *Hit me up for a trade bro I might be interested in a full bad ass bike build.  Can't do a crazy radical, that's more like if I wanted to trade for a plush luxory car but if you want a semi or a full custom built from the frame up we might be able to work a deal that's worth it for both of us because i know you want something that's worth a couple Gs right?
> 
> At TNT we build dreams, we dont daydream.
> *


 Ill post pics of the truck 2nite when I get out of work all I'm looking for is a nice bike for .my boy to show off somthing that'll make him happy maybe take to a couple shows or even a nice bike and the display to show it off post pics let's get this truck to one of ur guys house


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Aug 4 2009, 01:27 AM~14668275
> *92 mitz bagged out 7 switches works and runs fine 1 compressor i dont no shit about baggs so dont no what else to say looking to sell or trade  lays frame caddy stocks good tires
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Aug 4 2009, 08:54 PM~14676068
> *i want this out my driveway 1600 come get it runs and is tagged
> *



You aint gonna get anything to fancy. Something like the blue bike but a lil more custom.


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 10:20 AM~14693048
> *You aint gonna get anything to fancy. Something like the blue bike but a lil more custom.
> *


Thanks for the pics bro and yea I'm not looking for a crazy ass bike worth a lot of cash just somthin my son can be happy with


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Aug 6 2009, 10:23 AM~14693078
> *Thanks for the pics bro and yea I'm not looking for a crazy ass bike worth a lot of cash just somthin my son can be happy with
> *


THATS A NICE TRUCK...TOO BAD I CANT AFFORD IT


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 10:26 AM~14693110
> *THATS A NICE TRUCK...TOO BAD I CANT AFFORD IT
> *


Thanks bro I no its not a show truck buut its a cool little minni jim jus tryin to make :biggrin:  my boy happy


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

my sons is selling his for 7 or would you want to trade pm me


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

waz up i kant get pics out of computer


----------

